# Synchronisation und RMI



## apfelsine (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

nach langer "Ruhepause" bastel ich wieder an einer RMI Anwendung mit mehreren
Clients und einem Server.
 :### 

RMI übernimmt soweit ich das herausgelesen habe,
ja keine Synchronisation und wenn jeder Client seine
eigene Session mit dem Server haben soll, 
muss man sich wohl selbst darum kümmern,
wie das funktionieren soll.
Jetzt habe ich aber auch von einer Reihe von bereits
vorhandenen Frameworks gelesen und 
man muss ja nicht unbedingt das Rad immer neu erfinden.
In dem Zusammenhang bin ich auf Jini gestoßen.
Aber ich werde aus den Dokumentationen die ich dazu 
gefunden habe nicht ganz schlau, bzw. ich bin mir
nicht ganz sicher, ob Jini meine Synchronisation übernehmen kann
oder nicht.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr das gelöst habt, sofern
ihr sowas schon mal gemacht habt.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße
apfelsine


----------



## apfelsine (2. Feb 2006)

Ist meine Frage so unverständlich gewesen,
oder war daran etwas falsch ?

Oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?

 :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

apfelsine hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist meine Frage so unverständlich gewesen,
> oder war daran etwas falsch ?


Ja. Es ist unklar, was du mit "Synchronisation" meinst.


----------



## apfelsine (3. Feb 2006)

Ok - 
also ich meine, jeder Client soll mit dem Server arbeiten,
als sei er der einzige.

Ich dachte erst, es würde genügen, 
wenn die betreffenden Methoden synchronized
laufen, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,
arbeiten die dann nicht parallel sondern werden nacheinander
abgearbeitet richtig?

Dh. wenn ich einen logischen Einbenutzerbetrieb möchte,
in dem jeder Client arbeiten kann, als wäre er alleine mit dem 
Server zu gange,  müsste ich für jeden Client einen eigenen 
Thread generieren, damit die sich nicht gegenseitig behindern,
weil der eine auf den anderen wartet.


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

> also ich meine, jeder Client soll mit dem Server arbeiten,
> als sei er der einzige.


das ist so schwierig, dabei brichst du dir einen ab wenn du das ausprogrammieren willst

=> dafür wurde J2EE erfunden, nimm einen Applicationserver und verwende Sessionbeans


----------



## apfelsine (3. Feb 2006)

genau, daß das schwierig ist, weiß ich 
und deshalb suche ich ja andere Wege als das 
Rad neu zu erfinden, das andere schon tausendmal
besser entwickelt haben.

J2EE Application-Server ...
mit dem kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus,
ich hoffe, man kann den wie ein Framework in die bestehende Anwendung
integrieren ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

ist ein riesiger komplexer schwierig zu erlernender Bims, aber dafür wird die "Synchronisation-Nebenläufigkeit" komplett vom Server übernommen und du kannst so Programmieren als ob es das Problem gar nicht gäbe 


> ich hoffe, man kann den wie ein Framework in die bestehende Anwendung
> integrieren ?


eher schon "integrierst" du deine bestehende Anwendung in das J2EE Framework als umgekehrt; das ist leider so...


----------



## apfelsine (3. Feb 2006)

Ok - hört sich erstmal nicht so schön an,
kann man mit seinem Entwicklungstool wenigstens bei
Eclipse bleiben, oder muß man da auch
wechseln?

Nachdem ich jetzt mal auf der Seite von sun ein bisschen 
rumgestöbert habe, bin ich mir nicht so sicher,
welches Teil ich brauche. 
Vielleicht sehe ich auch vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr
hast du zufällig einen Link parat, so als netten Einstiegspunkt?
Oder irgendeine Informationsseite von Sun die nicht so verwirrend ist?


----------



## apfelsine (3. Feb 2006)

also - nachdem ich noch etwas genauer geschaut habe 
hat sich meine letzte Frage erledigt.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
:-D


----------

